# ROS Dust Collection



## rrrun (Jan 1, 2010)

I make cutting boards. Currently, I'm making a lot of them … and the hand sanding part of the process isn't working for me.

I sand all surfaces to 320 grit, which means I'm generating a lot of fine dust. When I'm sanding, dust is everywhere.

Everywhere.










When I'm sanding, Pigpen has nothing on me. I'm surrounded by a dust cloud all day … even when I go into the house. My wife loves this part of the process, believe me.

I have a 1-1/2 hp dust collector, and use always use it with my larger tools. When I switch to hand sanding, though, it's not set up to be helpful.

I use a Bosch ROS65VC for flat surfaces (love that tool!) and a much lighter Bosch ROS20VSK for edges. For a while I used the 20 hooked up to the big dust collector (overkill!), but that honestly didn't seem to be that helpful. When I'm sanding edges, holding the cutting board upright, the exhaust of the fan in the ROS is as likely to blast the dust away as the suction is to pick it up.

I recently started using a DIY solution: a box fax with a 20×20 filter on the end of my workbench. See a photo essay on how that works, as well as a good idea of what my workspace in full sanding mode looks like, here: DIY: Air Cleaning System.

However, that low tech solution isn't really solving the problem. Dust is still going everywhere. I'm considering building a down draft table … and running the 1-1/2 hp dust collector all day when I go to the ROS's. I would just as soon avoid that day-long aural assault, if possible.

The second solution I'm considering is to ditch the on-board dust collection receptacles for the ROS's, and going to a HEPA filter shop vac that's attached to them. This idea is pricey … and another tool in a crowded shop.

What's a good solution? What the BEST solution?


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

I bought a really cheap Stanley vacuum at a big box store..it was in the "middle of the aisle deal" for like 25.00. The hose is a smaller diameter and plugged right into my ROS ( PC) ....it works awesome…..way better than I could have asked for. I have a friend with a big dollar festool ROS and dust extractor….this is a back woods version of that.
Mike


----------



## hotncold (Mar 4, 2014)

Henry, sanding dust was also a problem for me when I began making cutting boards. My eyebrows would get covered. I had a downdraft table that I made but it was only marginally effective.
I finally bit the bullet and went with a Festool ETS150/5 finishing sander and the CT26 dust extractor. The results were unbelievable. Virtually ALL dust was captured and my sandpaper was lasting much, much longer.
This is surely not a solution for everyone and there are certainly enough people who will balk at the initial cost. 
For what it's worth, I have long since got over that part and I continue to sand everything will almost dust free results.
I've had this system for over a year and I continue to be amazed at the effectiveness.
Whatever solution you come up with, it just has to work!


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

A shop vac works perfectly for me. It has to do with low volume high velocity. I hook my shop vac up to the ROS and rarely have any dust around. I still wear my 1/2 mask.

I tried hooking my biscuit joiner up to the DC at one point and the slots were full of dust/chips. I switched to the vac with a small Bosch hose, maybe 1.5 inches. It sucked the whole joiner to the wood and leaves completely clean slots.

Look at the new Rockler hose with the soft/rotating ends. It makes sanding almost fun when the cord doesn't fight you. I have my vac in a box under the table saw with a remote to start it.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I have my Bosch hooked to my shop vac and get near perfect capture of the dust. I had to buy an optional adapter for the ROS that Bosch sells (this is a 3725) to hook to the 1 1/2" vac hose, even then I had to use a little duct tape….but it works really well. One thing to remember, at on my Bosch using the vac actually put a huge amount of down force on the sander. I had to cobble together a vent arrangement to avoid ruining my sander "loop" pad. Since then I bought a variable speed vac that is a little easier to use.


----------



## dschlic1 (Jan 3, 2013)

I use a Skill ROS I purchased at Walmart and my Shopvac with 1 1/4" hose. The ROS came with a filter, which works, however most of the time I remove it and stick the vac hose into the hole. Woks great! And low cost. I purchase the Skill ROS two years ago.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

The best way is a shop vac with v HEPA filter hooked to your sander. Some sanders are much better than others in collecting dust.

The Festool is one of the best and one of the most expensive.

I would be very concerned breathing that fine dust and bringing it into the house. Sanding dust is very fine and easy to get deep into your lungs. I do not know what woods you are using but some could be quite bad for you.


----------



## RichardHillius (Oct 19, 2013)

I use a shop vac with a bag to keep from clogging the filter that's pretty much dedicated to that role with a hose adapter. The hose I have doesn't fit the ROS very well and I have been wanting to pick up one of the new Rockler hose kits and try that. That picks up most of the dust but I still wear a respirator when I am sanding. Using the shop vac does make a difference in clean up but I don't feel like it's good enough to not wear a respirator.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

The comments about the filters got me thinking: I forgot to mention earlier I put a Gore Clean Stream filter in my vac.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I just got a new shop vac, a Ridgid 14 gallon 6 hp (peak) model, and when I have it hooked to my DeWalt ROS, I can see absolutely no dust anywhere. I'm pretty stunned. I have a stainless Shop Vac for years, and i always had a little, but this system really works.


----------



## JimRochester (Dec 24, 2013)

I know the box fan/furnace filter is the DIY weapon of choice, but I have a jet overhead unit and you can literally watch the dust get sucked up into it. Another recommendation. If you are making cutting boards, you need a drum sander. I get it flat with coarse grit, run it through a couple times with fine grit to knock down the deep sand marks then I ROS 180, 220 and 320. Goes really quick with very little mess.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

What if you put one of those big "funnel" catchers from your dust collector (like some folks use for a mitersaw or radial arm saw) at say the left end of your workbench. (You will be sanding in the middle) Then put a 20" box fan at the RIGHT end of the bench. The fan should push the dust cloud across you to where the big funnel will catch it (or hopefully most of it) 
.


----------



## joey502 (Mar 30, 2014)

I also use a ridgid shop vac with hepa filter and bag. The vac model is wd4522. This vac is small enough to stash under a bench or table saw. The filter is not stocked at HD, I ordered it.

The ridgid hose kit they sell at HD for cleaning cars is flexible enough to sand and fit directly onto my Milwaukee ROS.

Works better than I had imagined.


----------



## rrrun (Jan 1, 2010)

> I know the box fan/furnace filter is the DIY weapon of choice, but I have a jet overhead unit and you can literally watch the dust get sucked up into it. Another recommendation. If you are making cutting boards, you need a drum sander. I get it flat with coarse grit, run it through a couple times with fine grit to knock down the deep sand marks then I ROS 180, 220 and 320. Goes really quick with very little mess.
> 
> - JimRochester


Yup, I'm using a Jet 16/32 drum sander to flatten the boards. I also use a DW735 planer on the edge grain boards that are under 13" wide, which does give me a very smooth surface as well. I haven't tried switching grits on the drum sander yet; I'm flattening with 100 grit. Maybe I should mix that up a bit….


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

I would suggest a dedicated down draft sanding table and a DC with some horsepower.

Sanding generates the finest dust which is the most hazardous to you and your families health. Small filters clog far too easily, especially those that go down to 1 micron or lower.

Think of this exercise as more of a way to protect your health than a house keeping chore, and your priorities may change.

P.S. Box fans with cheap AC filters are nothing more than dust generators.


----------



## wiser1934 (Oct 13, 2009)

best system going is to use an oneida air systems dust deputy. hook it up to your shop vacuum . does wonders


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Festool + Dust Deputy + Dust extractor = Cleanliness

The difference is worth the cost IMHO.


----------



## JimRochester (Dec 24, 2013)

> Yup, I m using a Jet 16/32 drum sander to flatten the boards. I also use a DW735 planer on the edge grain boards that are under 13" wide, which does give me a very smooth surface as well. I haven t tried switching grits on the drum sander yet; I m flattening with 100 grit. Maybe I should mix that up a bit….
> 
> - Mr M s Woodshop


Get some fine sandpaper for the Jet, anything from 180 - 280. I get mine from a seller on eBay for a reasonable cost and he's quick to ship. Run it through 3 or 4 times, it will knock down the deep grooves so all you'll need to sand for is to get rid of the vertical lines. The only drawback is the fine sandpaper doesn't last long but I figure the savings in labor pays for it. I don't spend more than 5 minutes on a board to go from 180 - 320


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

> best system going is to use an oneida air systems dust deputy. hook it up to your shop vacuum . does wonders
> 
> - wiser1934


Sorry, but a shop vac is far from the best system going. They have limited flow by nature of their small hoses. 250cfm would be with a new filter on a good day. Add a filter with a very small surface area and clogging begins immediately, bringing the performance of a shop vac down even further. Separators work great but the fines still make it past.

Sanding means using the highest DC flow you can provide at the source to reduce dust. 6" hose would be ideal, 4" hose at a minimum. 400cfm or better.

If you are not using a HEPA filter on your shop vac or exhausting outside, you are just generating dust and further endangering ones health.

If nothing else, get the best filter you can buy for your shop vac or do not use it at all.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm confused, Brad. Everything I have read says a shop vac is better than a DC for a ROS because the opening to the sander is so small that DC ceases to be efficient. I use a bag inside the shop vac and that seems to work quite well.

http://www.thewoodwhisperer.com/articles/dust-collection-for-sanders/


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

I know this will not be popular, but bite the bullet, and get festool. It's built with DC in mind from the ground up. I know they are not cheap, but what's your lungs worth!


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Easy: about $125



















> I know this will not be popular, but bite the bullet, and get festool. It s built with DC in mind from the ground up. I know they are not cheap, but what s your lungs worth!
> 
> - bonesbr549


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

The reason one uses a Dust Deputy between the Festool sander and the

dust extractor is to save on dust extractor bags and the use of said Dust Deputy

is very efficient.


----------

